# 2011 dba Front LH and RH liners needed (FRONT SECTIONS ONLY IF POSSIBLE)



## Paul21uk (8 mo ago)

As tilte states above for R35.... thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You need to state the year as there's different variations.👍


----------



## Paul21uk (8 mo ago)

Skint said:


> You need to state the year as there's different variations.👍


Edited thanks for the heads up


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Cba ones are identical.

Where are you based?, I might know of some.


----------



## Paul21uk (8 mo ago)

Skint said:


> Cba ones are identical.
> 
> Where are you based?, I might know of some.


I'm in kent uk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Once I've seen them, I'll update you with a price, no worries if you get fixed up before😊👍


----------



## Paul21uk (8 mo ago)

Skint said:


> Once I've seen them, I'll update you with a price, no worries if you get fixed up before😊👍


Wicked thanks.... would it cause any issues with things being exposed like they are? My thinking is the guards are there for a reason....


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You would be surprised how many cars don't have them, maybe that's because of Nissans fruitful pricing😊.

There fitted for a purpose, some we know and possibly some we don't.

I'll keep you updated at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Paul21uk (8 mo ago)

Skint said:


> You would be surprised how many cars don't have them, maybe that's because of Nissans fruitful pricing😊.
> 
> There fitted for a purpose, some we know and possibly some we don't.
> 
> I'll keep you updated at the earliest opportunity.


Hello bud. Any update?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi

I have’not got them yet as my mate lives an hour away and does’nt want to mess around posting stuff.


----------

